# Best size to cut bars of soap......



## OklahomaJamie (Aug 22, 2013)

I have always used a cutter that I purchased long ago. It has a piano wire that is in the wood and it cuts 1" bars. My bars are usually 4 oz mol. I have started cutting with a putty knife and have been cutting the soaps at 1 1/8" wide and I like it better. The soaps weigh appr 5.5 oz at fresh cutting.

What is your take on soap bar size when selling to the public?

Thanks,
Jamie


----------



## innerdiva73 (Aug 22, 2013)

4oz and above.  Most people like the fact that the bars are larger and they are getting more for their money.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 22, 2013)

I sell different sizes. I don't believe there is ONE good size. Everyone is different, so I try to let people have a choice. =3


----------



## Moody Glenn (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello!  My soap is at 5 ounces but usually a little more after a good long cure. The width is 1.25 inches. Any soap that is under 5 oz I will cut them into thirds and give as gift samples. When I state on the label and website that it is 5 ounces it will be just that but most of the time it will be more - I will never short change anyone.  :smile:


----------



## sistrum (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine are the size of a pack of cigs. and one inch thick. I sell mostly to women and this size fits well in the hand.  When I made them bigger I did here complaints that they were a bit awkward and got dropped a lot in the shower.


----------



## azimuth (Aug 23, 2013)

4 oz is a good size.


----------



## savonierre (Aug 23, 2013)

I make a 1 inch  over 4oz bar and a 2oz bar, I cut the 4oz in half with my tank.


----------



## stargazer44 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine are 5oz each, and are 1" thick


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 24, 2013)

I'd prefer 4 oz. I think you could sell for near the same price as a 5oz bar and have more profit.


----------



## paillo (Aug 24, 2013)

Mine are about 4.5 oz, and roughly an inch and a smidge thicker. I can get 15 nice bars out of my 16-inch loaf molds (when I can manage to cut even bars, that is).


----------

